# [SOLVED] bsod unmountable boot volume



## edz (Jan 10, 2007)

intel p4, dfi motherboard, 128mb ddr,on board s3 prosavage, 40gb maxtor hard drive.

im getting bsod even if i tried to boot on safe mode. unmountable boot volume 0x000000ED (0x80E0A6D8, 0x0000032, 0x00000000, 0x00000000).tried booting on xp cd but computer stops responding. pls help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: bsod unmountable boot volume*

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

The file system is damaged. Run *chkdsk /r*. To do that:

Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the *Welcome to Setup* screen, press R to select the repair option.
At the command prompt - type *chkdsk /r* > press <Enter>.
Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.

If that doesn't help:
Repeat the steps, but type *fixboot* instead of chkdsk /r.


----------



## edz (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: bsod unmountable boot volume*

it won't boot on cd. once i choose boot on cdrom, monitor goes on standby but the hd light is still on. it won't even detect the floppy drive during post. so there's no way for me to run the xp cd & start recovery


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: bsod unmountable boot volume*

What happened prior to the current situation? Power failure? Crashes?

Clear CMOS. 
Set the CD drive to first boot device in BIOS.

Then try the steps described above again.


----------



## edz (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: bsod unmountable boot volume*

i used another cdrom & was able to run chkdsk. but when it booted to os, still same problem. i then used a new ide cable & run installation cd to repair. after the repair, it still didn't boot. same problem. so i reformatted the hd & did a clean install. it's working now..... i just hope it stay this way. 

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: bsod unmountable boot volume*

I'm glad you fixed it, although you had to reinstall Windows.


----------

